# My girls



## crazycockers (Feb 4, 2007)

Poppy.....blue roan









Lily......black & white









Jasmine....orange roan









Daisy......orange roan


----------



## crazycockers (Feb 4, 2007)

and my other 3 girls!

Inca........orange roan









Rosie......orange roan









Bella.......blue roan


----------



## KeiraBaby93 (Dec 8, 2006)

aww ther all so beautiful =]


----------



## Cassiepeia (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh wow, your dogs are so beautiful. I just love Cocker Spaniels.  

Cass.


----------

